# heat treating services



## tfleming (Sep 14, 2017)

I having been searching for a heat treat provider that accepts small lots.  I am making some special sheer blades, and I would like to have them hardened and tempered.  There will be 2 of them, 6.5"x 1" x 0.093"

They are too big for my small furnace (4"x4"x4" chamber).  Anyone know a place that offers small lot services.

thanks.


----------

